# Some thoughts on Wheat and Gluten



## Sgali (Aug 27, 2013)

I know many of us have excluded wheat and gluten from our diets with positive but inconsistent results . Whereas removing these unwanted proteins has been beneficial in many ways , I want to instead focus on one element of wheat that doesn't get much attention , Glyphosate . It is the active ingredient in Roundup and is known to disrupt gut flora . What is not generally know about it's use is that it is not only used as a pesticide . Apparently , sometime in the late '90's ( when I first started having congestion problems ) some genius found that if you drench wheat berries in Roundup shortly before harvest , it is easier to separate the hulls from the berry because the berry swells up . Hmmmmm. Lets get this right , just before harvest , the wheat is soaked in a pesticide and swells up . Presumably , what caused the swelling is a substance known to be toxic to plants , animals and humans AND IT JUST GOT SOAKED IN TO THE 'STAFF OF LIFE ' . I would like to posit a theory for your feedback , that being that it's not the gluten solely affecting our GI tract , but Glyphosate too. Since food labels don't require companies to list Glyphosate content , it's difficult to go Glyphosate free as well as gluten free . That means going Organic all the way .

One interesting observation I can offer in support of this theory is Sourdough bread . Whereas I was ' Gluten free ' for many years with great success in relieving congestion , a few years ago I experimented with sourdough bread and found no effects such as I would have had I eaten white bread . My theory is that if the flour had any Glyphosate in it , it would eventually kill the sourdough culture . I have a ceoliac friend who also can tolerate sourdough . I eat it every day and haven't touched a bottle of Afrin in years .

What are your thoughts / experiences ,do you think there is a connection between Glyphosate in just about everything and rampant digestive issues ? When you see an Ad during the Superbowl for digestion related problems , you KNOW it's a huge problem . There are more TV ads then ever for GI problems as well , if that is any indication . I've read that Digestive disorders are the #1 cause for visits to the Doctors office . Wasn't it Hippocrates who said " All disease begins in the bowel " . And to think , the Mainstream Medical Community is only recently giving the study of Gut Flora much credence .


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Glyphosate is poison. And sourdough is easier to digest than regular bread. Those are known facts.


----------

